# Pregnant Ewe-pictures



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Am posting some pictures of my one ewe, Dottie, who is very close to lambing. her bag is H U G E!!!!










And a side shot..know shes kinda fuzzy..









thoughts on how close she is?


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

She does have a big bag!!!!! Is she a first timer or not?


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

yes, first timer..which makes me nervous..Ive never seen a bag that big..


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! Mine aren't that big on the first timers a week after lambing now  I would think she's getting close!!

I'm thinking she looks like she probably only has a single, you think?


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Im not sure..she was VERY wide looking..but today looked alittle slimmed out..I imagine the lamb(s) shiftin and such cause that...guess we'll wait and see. She is loving the lambing pen wth all the rye growing in it!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the reference pictures. Will give me an idea of what to look for in May. How is she doing? Any babies yet?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Never mind the bag...how do the "other" parts look?:grin:

Nice ewe, BTW.


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting pics! I think my ewes should start lambing in about 1 month but this being my first time (and some of theirs') I hardly know what to expect as far as udders and "other parts"... I've heard some ewes bag up and others don't at all until delivery. Is that so?


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL Judy! I thought about taking a vulva shot..but then decided mabey not..good thing about docked tails..no need to move it! she is very soft and "floppy" looking back their..but again, I dont feel sunk in sides yet. this ewe is very friendly, almost dog like, so I can feel her all over..

no babies yet...

As I said, she is acting more quiet and laying down alot more..we are approaching it..just waiting..and waiting..and waiting..

she will be my second experience with a lambing ewe..first one was december with a ewe we bought pregnant..her bag got quite large..but her behavior never changed..and I didnt see sunk in sides..BUT..she had a larger "cover" of hair on her..and shes not as friendly at Dottie, this ewe..one morning I came out to a lamb!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

That is huge. Any chance you could milk her?


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive kinda felt of the bag..to keep an eye out for mastitis..she is not terriably keen on that..Im sure the tightness is alittle uncomfortable.

Im not a dairy person..


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

On my ewes ,the nipples will point down a day or so before.The udder will turn reddish the day of and then when udder gives off heat I can feel from inches away its almost time.I have used this info to witness almost 100 % of all my lambings ( well over a thousand ) over 9 -10 yr period.

Edited to add : Its the telling when shes finished the always leaves me confused ...


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

good info JTM..I will watch her for those signs.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

J.T.M. said:


> On my ewes ,the nipples will point down a day or so before.The udder will turn reddish the day of and then when udder gives off heat I can feel from inches away its almost time.I have used this info to witness almost 100 % of all my lambings ( well over a thousand ) over 9 -10 yr period.
> 
> Edited to add : Its the telling when shes finished the always leaves me confused ...


Wish there were pictures to compare. Thanks for the info. Hoping I can catch a few of my ewes lambing.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Kmac15 said:


> That is huge. Any chance you could milk her?


DON'T MILK HER! Don't milk out the colostrum!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

No worries Judy..I wont..know how important the big C is to the babies..


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you have year round grass there?!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Once she has lambed if she only has a single she might be a good candidate to donate some extra colostrum.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Ross-good idea. how would I go about storing it, regarding containers and freezer life? would be good to have on hand for the future. 

Still nothing...I have figured out she is waiting til we get our sleet storm this weekend to have it..LOL

Kirsten, the area she and the show ewe are in hasnt had sheep on it since July..wild winter rye is ALL over the place..we've had decent moisture so far, so it's popping up fairly well..


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm not Ross, but I just put in water bottles or jugs.
I've been told it's good for 3 days in the fridge or a year in the freezer (make sure to allow expanding space). It should also be cooled, before storing in the freezer.
Some people freeze it in ice cube trays and then put in Ziploc freezer bags.
Whatever container you use, thaw/heat in hot water, as a microwave can destroy the antibodies. 

Deb


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

OK..good to know..Ill probably freeze it..as I dont have any more ewes due soon after this one pops.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the best picture I have to use as an example .You can see the color red and nipple pointing down .

This is what I watch for in my ewes.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Great picture JTM! Showed it to my husband so we both have an idea of what to look for.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Agreed, thank you JTM..will watch Dottie for this..

Still nothing..told her she better wait til Tuesday when we will be back in the 60's again to have her little bundles..today and tomorrow we are contending with north winds and 34 degree temps..plus a chance of that darn sleet...BRRR!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

An update..this ewe STILL hasnt lambed yet. I worried she'd have it last night..she looked alittle "hollow"..so I trudged outside afew times during our snow/sleet storm during the evening and night to check on her..nadda...:grumble:


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

It's because you checked.....if you had stayed inside she would have surely had them! hehe. 

Good luck today!!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

she has this funny look she gives me..when I peek into her pen in the morning and the evenings when I get home..chewing her cud, its kinda a "Im trying to look dumb..but Im secretly enjoying making you crazy" look...


----------

